# Any luck on the Squacks?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have been out a few times for a couple hours each and haven't had any luck at all. This cooler few days should help a bit, maybe Fri (9-16) Ill get out about 10-2 and see whats moving in the mid day. Y'all let me know how you have been and what your squirrels have been feeding on right now. I have been hunting oak and hickory and found very little cutting sign.
..
John


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i havent been out yet waiting on a couple of frost .. so they dont have wurbills (SP) cant wait to go out... id like to fill my crockpot!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

I have got 3 so far. 2 greys and 1 big fox. They have been feeding on hickory heavily. They dont seem to interested about the acorns yet. I havent seen hardly any either. Then again I was on public land. .22 is the only way in my opionion for squirrels.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

add another grey for me this evening.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

and 2 more big fox squirrels this morning


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hoping to get some hunting done this week. REALLY hoping to get some shooting done this week. REALLY REALLY hoping the shooting is at squirrels. HEHE. 
..
Anyone near Cuy Falls/Akron or the surrounding counties want to do some hunting? Drop me a line, My info is in my profile or [email protected]
..
John


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Haven't been out after tree rats yet but I was scouting for deer the other day and noticed a few cutting some hickory nuts to shreds. Figures since I didn't bring my .22.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Went out gathering hickory nuts on some private property outside of Medina with my father this past Saturday afternoon while it was raining. The squirrels there have been tearing through the hickory nuts.


----------

